# A Word of Thanks to Bryan Pape



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

For all of us for whom Bryan has helped with room acoustics and treatments, let's send him a word of thanks in this thread.:yay:

A little over a year ago, I began my journey of treatments in my fairly small room. In the past, I thought that such modifications to my room were too expensive and way too trial-and-error to make it worthwhile.

Well, I was wrong. While there was a goodly amount of labor involved and a few hundred dollars in materials, with Bryan's guidance the improvement in system sound was astonishing:T 

Bryan's willing and tireless attitude is proof that he has a passion for what he does. So, Bryan, hats off, my friend


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. I enjoy helping people get the most from their rooms. It's so hard to explain to people what it can do until they actually hear the differences.

Enjoy!

Bryan


----------

